# was haltet ihr von focus?



## psyco.s.i.d (24. Februar 2009)

tach auch

Leute was halltet ihr von der firma focus ?

Bin im begriff mir nen focus als allmountain zuzulegen

Hab nur kein blassen schimmer von der firma.

Hat jemand erfahrung mit focus und was haltet ihr davon?

schönen dank 

mfg
psyco.s.i.d


----------



## 21+41 (25. Februar 2009)

Also ich halte ABSTAND!

Ist aber wie immer nur meine Meinung und muss nicht geteilt werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeathAngel (25. Februar 2009)

Ich habe mir vor 2 Wochen ein Focus Black Forest Expert gekauft und bin begeistert  

Im Jahr 2005 hatte die Firma wohl Probleme mit den Rahmen die wohl mal gerne gebrochen sind (Darum auch manche "zurückhaltende Meinung)-> seit 2006 hab ich nix mehr negatives gefunden...

Von mir daher eine klare Kaufempfehlung...

Das ist das Schmuckstück


----------



## damage0099 (25. Februar 2009)

schau dir mal die aktuelle bike an.
Da wurden All-Mountains getestet.
Laut Test ist es ziemlich (zu schwer...) schwer, und im Gegensatz zu den Mitbewerbern schnitt es eher schlecht ab.
Ich fahre auch eins, das Focu First expert Mod. 2006.

Klettereingenschaften: Sehr gut, Tourentauglich: Super!
Jedoch ist es mir zu kopflastig, steil bergab in Trails mit Hindernissen bin ich schon paar mal kopfüber abgesprungen....mittels besserer Fahrtechnik läßt sich das sicherlich vermeiden. Dennoch: Es ist sehr kopflastig und eher für Marathons ausgelegt, als für "downhill". Da ich jedoch auch oft mal 100km nach Feierabend reiße, schon das richtige für mich.

Habe mir jetzt ne Talas 90-110-130 zugelegt, damit dürfte das Problem beim bergabradeln wohl verbessert worden sein....

Bin eigentlich zufrieden damit. Kommt natürlich auch auf die jeweilige Ausstattung an.
Der Dämpfer ist gut vor Dreck geschützt, Hinterbau ist stabil, Dämpfer hat lockout.
Rahmen hält sehr viel aus......das hab ich bereits ausgiebig getestet.


Obwohl ich, wie gesagt, eigentlich zufrieden bin, ist mein nächstes Bike kein Focus mehr.....eher n Litevill, Stumpi.....


Edit: Kaufgrund bei mir war damals, daß ich wieder das biken anfing, und aufgrund Rückenprobleme nur n Fully fahren konnte (normale Radwege damals). Dieses Modell war stark reduziert, so daß ich nicht nein sagen konnte. Und für Touren ist das echt top.


----------



## psyco.s.i.d (25. Februar 2009)

Moin Moin leute

Erst mal schönen dank 

Bei mir geht es um das focus thunder xtr
Mit rock shock revelation mit 100-130 mm und lockout 
Dämpfer ist fox rp 23
Schaltung ist xt und lx
Bremse magura louise
kurbel truvativ

Das bike ist von 2008 

mfg 
Psyco.s.i.d


----------



## 2fast4you (25. Februar 2009)

DeathAngel schrieb:


> Ich habe mir vor 2 Wochen ein Focus Black Forest Expert gekauft und bin begeistert
> 
> Im Jahr 2005 hatte die Firma wohl Probleme mit den Rahmen die wohl mal gerne gebrochen sind (Darum auch manche "zurückhaltende Meinung)-> seit 2006 hab ich nix mehr negatives gefunden...
> 
> ...




Sry, was sind das für Pedale? Mach dir mal was richtiges dran!!!!! Ein Ständer?!?! Du hast so ein schönes Rad und machst dir so ein Müll dran, sry


----------



## DeathAngel (25. Februar 2009)

2fast4you schrieb:


> Sry, was sind das für Pedale? Mach dir mal
> was richtiges dran!!!!!



Was hast du daran auszusetzen ? Klickpedale benötige ich nicht...



2fast4you schrieb:


> Ein Ständer?!?! Du hast so ein schönes Rad und machst dir so ein Müll dran, sry



interessant was DU alles als "Müll" bezeichnest  Sicher ist das "optisch" nicht das schönste hat bei mir aber durchaus seinen Zweck...  Da "vernünftige" Radständer in "der City" leider rar gesäht sind bevorzuge ich einen solchen Ständer anstatt es irgendwo dran zu lehnen


----------



## psyco.s.i.d (25. Februar 2009)

Ich kann es nicht mehr ab.
In jedem thread wird durch irgendwelche vollpfosten ständig vom tehma abgewichen.
Zum kotzen 

Brauche nur klare aussagen über die marke und all mountain modelle 
wie big bud
oder thunder 


Ich bitte doch sehr um verständnis.

mfg
psyco.s.i.d


----------



## 2fast4you (25. Februar 2009)

DeathAngel schrieb:


> Was hast du daran auszusetzen ? Klickpedale benötige ich nicht...
> 
> 
> 
> interessant was DU alles als "Müll" bezeichnest  Sicher ist das "optisch" nicht das schönste hat bei mir aber durchaus seinen Zweck...  Da "vernünftige" Radständer in "der City" leider rar gesäht sind bevorzuge ich einen solchen Ständer anstatt es irgendwo dran zu lehnen



Muß ja kein Klick sein , aber Plastik , ist ein no go an so einem Rad!


----------



## damage0099 (25. Februar 2009)

@topic  :
bist mit dem Teil schon probegefahren?


----------



## DeathAngel (25. Februar 2009)

2fast4you schrieb:


> ..... aber Plastik , ist ein no go an so einem Rad!



die sind aus Metall (Schwarz lakiert)...haben nur an der Seite (vorne/hinten) diese Reflektoren (die es auch nur aus Plastik gibt) und von daher stören diese auch nicht wirklich... 

...ok das war nun genug Off-Topic ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psyco.s.i.d (25. Februar 2009)

Ne bin noch nicht in die gelegenheit gekommen focus bikes probezufahren.

Sollte sich dann direkt vor dem kauf ereignen.

Und wenn es dann nicht zusagt kann ich ja gegebenfalls  immer noch absagen.


----------



## damage0099 (25. Februar 2009)

genau: Erst mal ausgiebig probefahren.
Ich fühlte mich auf meinem anfangs auch nicht wohl. Baute dann zusammen mit dem Händler um:
-Vorbau
- Lenker
- Sattel
- Sattelstütze

Dauerte 1 ganzen Tag. Ein Teil nach dem anderen ausgetauscht, probegefahren, ausgetauscht usw usf......
Dafür war ich aber richtig happy mit dem Bike....

Mittlerweile wieder andere Sattelstütze, Vorbau, Lenker, Kurbel, LRS, Gabel.......

Wenn dir der Rahmen von der Geometrie und vom Fahrverhalten her zusagt, kannst im Nachhinein immer noch div. Komponenten tauschen / ersetzen.


----------



## Totoxl (25. Februar 2009)

Focus Thunder ist definitiv ein gutes Rad. Preis Leistung paßt bei Focus auch sehr gut.
Ich könnte nichts schlechtes über das Rad sagen.


----------



## Freistiler (25. Februar 2009)

Focus werd' ich nie mehr kaufen. Das Fat Boy dass ich für'n Jahr mein Eigen nannte hatte serienmäßig 'nen schiefen Hinterbau was laut ****us an Fahrweise oder Sturz lag. Dabei is' das Ding nur moderat über Forstautobahnen bewegt worden. Die Verarbeitung im Detail, z. B. Lack, war ein Witz. Jedes hochgeschleuderte Steinchen hat sich am Unterrohr verewigt. Focus: Vergiss es.


----------



## psyco.s.i.d (25. Februar 2009)

Hallo freistiler

War das den jetzt ein modell von vor 2006 oder ein jüngeres modell?
Das würd mich aufjedenfall mal interessieren.


----------



## damage0099 (25. Februar 2009)

Farbe hält bei mir tiptop....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LiL_KiNq (25. Februar 2009)

hab ein focus fat boy aus dem jahr 2007 und bin damit zufrieden der lack is super und naja hab die kurbel und schaltung auf xt aufgerüstet und es ist super so wie es jetzt ist


----------



## Blubberkarl (25. Februar 2009)

habe das Thunder Pro 2009 und bin mit dem Gerät mehr als zufrieden. Es entspricht meiner Körperkonstilation am besten von vielen aktuellen AM's die ich alle samt gefahren bin in ausgiebigen Testfahrten (Cube Stereo, Stevens Glide, LaPierre Zesty 514, Ghost AMR 7500/7600, Specialized StumpJumper, Scott Spark)


----------



## Kapatieme (25. Februar 2009)

also ich bin letztes jahr das thunder expert  gefahren war restlos zufrieden super bremsen, shram schaltung alles top - der x-fusion dämpfer war etwas schwierig einzustellen hab die firma focus um einstelltips kontaktiert dann passte es ansonsten längeren vorbau montiert und mit dt swiss kit auf tubless umgestellt
kann das bike nur emfehlen
gruss kapa


----------



## psyco.s.i.d (25. Februar 2009)

Jau das hört sich ja mal gut an

bei mir geht es um folgende bikes

Rahmen: 26" All-Mountain 4-Link , double buttet 
Gabel: Rock Shox Revelation 426 ,U-Turn ,Motion Control 
Dämpfer: Fox RP 23 
Kurbel: Truvativ Stylo Team  44/32/22
Schaltung: Shimano Deore XT , LX , 2-Way Release 
Laufräder: Mavic Systemlaufräder Crossland UST
Bremsanlage: Magura Louise BAT ,v180 mm ,h160mm
Bereifung: WTB ExiWolf 2,3 
Anbauteile: Lenker FSA XC 282 , Vorbau FSA FR 200 , Stütze Easton EA 30





und um das big bud was ich vom style ziemlich fett finde


*Focus "Big Bud"*



*Rahmen*26" MTB, Mission 3 Enduro*Gabel*Magura Wotan, 160 mm, steckable*Hinterbaufederung*DT Swiss HVR-200*Bremsen*Magura Louise Carbon BAT, Disc-Brake*Bremshebel*Magura Louise Carbon BAT*Schaltung*SRAM X.0 *Schalthebel*SRAM X.9 Twist Shifter*Felgen*  DT-Swiss 540*Reifen* Schwalbe 
*Naben*DT-Swiss, Disc*Speichen*stainless, black*Innenlager*included*Sattel*Fizik
*Sattelstütze*Truvativ XR-Double*Lenker*Truvativ Hussefelt Riser*Vorbau*Truvativ OV Team


----------



## Kapatieme (25. Februar 2009)

das big bud sieht klasse aus wird aber etwas  "gewichtiger" ausfallen
mfg kapa


----------



## Blubberkarl (25. Februar 2009)

ja beide nicht schlecht - nur bedenke dass beide Bikes völlig unterschiedliche Einsatzgebiete haben. Das Thunder ist ein 2007er Modell bzw Mitte 2006. Die Komponenten wurden zwischenzeitlich upgedated. Das Schaltwerk scheint noch das 2007 XT zu sein - Helle Trigger sind ebenfalls 2007.
Würd nicht mehr als 1100 Euro für sowas ausgeben. 

Das Big Bud ist ein Rahmen von 2008. Das Schaltwerk scheint ein X5 zu sein. Würde max 1700 dafür ausgeben.
Als Gebrauchtrad kann man natürlich Glück haben, dass alles OK ist, aber um so ärgerlicher ist es, wenn doch was damit ist. Rahmen oder Fahrwerk, was schnell kostenintensiv wird.


----------



## ToppasHarley (26. Februar 2009)

Derby Cycle Werke : Focus+Kalkhoff+Rixe z.B.
Ort: Cloppenburg
Die Leute in dem Laden sind echt in Ordnung, schneller Service uns gegenüber und sind sehr kulant. Ich kann das sagen da ich sehr viel mit den zu tun habe. 
Qualitativ sind die auch sehr gut, wobei ein Scott/Cannondale schon besser sind, okay. Die kosten aber auch wesentlich mehr.
Zum Thema "Qualität" der Firma weiss ich, dass die jedes Fahrrad + Bauteile testen! Im Testlabor mit Laufbändern und allen möglich denkbaren Maschinen die Räder zu zerreissen. Glaub 2-3 jahre ist die Abteilung alt.
Von daher ist es mit Sicherheit keine Fehlentscheidung sich ein Focus zu kaufen. Fahre auch selbst eins.
Es muss halt das passende Rad sein, in der jeweiligen Preislage sind die Räder kaum unterschiedlich. Jedes hat Vor- und Nachteile. Deswegen haben wir auch 7 MTB Marken bei uns im Laden.
C´est la vie!


----------



## psyco.s.i.d (26. Februar 2009)

moin moin 

Blubberkarl ich dank dir klasse support. TOP

Jetzt kannste mir vieleicht noch nen tip geben wie ich sonen bike beim kauf unter die lupe nehme.
Was die anfÃ¤lligen stellen bereiche sind und wie ich das teste.

Das wÃ¤re super.

Ich denke ich werde das big bud nehmen ist 5 monate alt mit garantie fÃ¼r 1300 â¬
Was hÃ¤llste davon?

m.f.g
psyco.s.i.d


----------



## Cube-Lady (26. Februar 2009)

Hey, bin hier grad mal so rein gestolpert...
Wenn ich es richtig vertsanden hab, ging es aktuell um ein Focus Big Bud gebraucht...
Hab da noch ein "neues" entdeckt...aus 2007 fÃ¼r 1699 â¬ direkt vom HÃ¤ndler mit 2 Jahren Garantie....
http://www.lucky-bike.de/.cms/173-1-2024?search=focus
Hab persÃ¶nlich keinerlei Erfahrung mit Focus, hab bisher aber noch nichs negatives gehÃ¶rt...
PersÃ¶nlich wÃ¼rde ich eher zur Trek Remedy Serie neigen, aber ist geschmackssache...
Hoffe ich konnte helfen.
LG


----------



## Nagah (27. Februar 2009)

Zur Marke Focus:
Ich habe seit 99 ein Black Hills in Blau (pulverbeschichtet) und kann dazu sagen dass Preis/Leistung bei Focus stimmt und der Lack sehr sehr gut und robust ist. Am Rahmen gibt es (leider nur meist Stadt bis leichtes Gelände(Wald)) nach ganz ganz grob 8000km trotz vieler Stürze keine Schäden ausser eben Kratzer.

Wenn man sich nicht am nicht vorhandenen Image stört ist Focus doch echt in Ordnung und immer noch prestigeträchtiger als z.B. Carver.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psyco.s.i.d (27. Februar 2009)

Leute 
Ich bin der stolze besitzer eines focus big bud!!!!
Gesehen,draufgesessen,gefahren muss ich haben.
Einfach geil das ding ist jetzt 5 monate alt und noch garantie vom hÃ¤ndler,
der hÃ¤ndler hat mir gestern noch ne rechnung ausgestellt.
Das bike hat letztes jahr so wie es ist noch knapp 3000â¬ gekostet 
,
er wollt es nur loswerden wegen falscher rahmengrÃ¶sse.

Hihahh freu mich.

jetzt such ich regenklamotten.he he

leute danke fÃ¼r euren support 

mfg
psyco.s.i.d


----------



## Totoxl (27. Februar 2009)

Das es dir gefällt ist das Wichtigste. Viel Spaß beim biken.


----------



## Blubberkarl (27. Februar 2009)

na dann..... lad mal paar pics hoch


----------



## Schildbürger (28. Februar 2009)

@damage0099

"Bike: ...wirft mich öfters mal ab"



damage0099 schrieb:


> ...
> Klettereingenschaften: Sehr gut, Tourentauglich: Super!
> Jedoch ist es mir zu kopflastig, steil bergab in Trails mit Hindernissen bin ich schon paar mal kopfüber abgesprungen....mittels besserer Fahrtechnik läßt sich das sicherlich vermeiden. Dennoch: Es ist sehr kopflastig und eher für Marathons ausgelegt, als für "downhill". Da ich jedoch auch oft mal 100km nach Feierabend reiße, schon das richtige für mich.
> 
> ...





damage0099 schrieb:


> genau: Erst mal ausgiebig probefahren.
> Ich fühlte mich auf meinem anfangs auch nicht wohl. Baute dann zusammen mit dem Händler um:
> -Vorbau
> - Lenker
> ...



Wenn ich sowas lese vermute ich stark das dir der Händler ein unpassendes (zu großes) Bike angedreht hat!
Das hast du ja inzwischen wohl selber gemerkt.
Was aber nicht an Focus liegt.
Sowas sollte auch mal zur Kaufberatung gesagt werden.
Bei einer Tour hatte eine Mitfahrerin ein zu großes NEUES Bike, die hat sich auf den einfachen breiten Waldwege 2x hingelegt.
Wir waren eine große Gruppe und jeder hat ihr geraten das Bike umzutauschen.
Das Bike war so groß das ich es hätte fahren können, die saß dadrauf  wie auf einer Streckbank.

@psyco.s.i.d
Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen MTB.


----------



## damage0099 (28. Februar 2009)

@Schildbürger:

Mir ist mein Bike eher etwas zu klein.
Sattel + Lenker sind mir fast zu nah zusammen.
Deshalb eine gekröpfte Sattelstütze und ein etwas längerer Vorbau mit gebogenem Lenker.

Damals fühlte ich mich auf dem Rad (nach dem Tag Umbau) pudelwohl.
Gestreckter konnte ich nicht sitzen wg. extremer Rückenprobleme.
Eine Rahmengröße größer fand ich zu groß.

Da ich aber gut regeneriert bin, pass(t)e ich mir mein Rad den neuen Umständen an.

Was aber an meinem Rad definitiv der Fall ist: Es ist eher bergauf- als bergab-orientiert.
(Passt ebenfalls zu mir, da ich lieber bergauf radle als bergab).
Dem habe ich nun mit einer verstellbaren Talas 90-110-130 entgegengewirkt.

Ich hoffe, es hält noch ne Weile.


----------



## Taurus 23 (1. März 2009)

So, ich bin's "der Neue". 

Ich bin selbst in einem Fahrrad-Fachgeschäft tätig und habe so die Möglichkeit reichlich Böcke zu testen. 

Was Focus angeht haben es mir die Hardtails angetan von den Fullys bin ich nicht so überzeugt, aber ist wohl eben alles sehr subjektiv.
Wenn ich die Focus-Modelle mit unseren Scott-Rädern vergleiche, bieten die Ösis das deutlich bessere Preis/Leistungsverhältnis
und die neuen Modelle sehen auch toll aus, was man von den neuen Scott nicht sagen kann (Ransom 10, Gambler DH 10 u. DH 
20 und einige Voltage sind Ausnahmen).
Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass auch die Kunden Focus im MTB-Bereich bevorzugen. Wenn jemand ein HT für maximal 1.000  
erwerben will verlässt er den Laden mit einem Scale 60 oder 50 (je nach Modelljahr). Wenn man ihn aber auf ein Focus bekommt und er
es probefährt nimmt er auch eines für 1.250 oder gar 1.500 Euronen.

kurze Version: was MTBs der Mittelklasse angeht habe ich nichts an Focus auszusetzen und finde sie optisch wie auch technisch gut. 

Werd mir aber wohl dennoch ein V.SX zulegen.....


----------



## ToppasHarley (1. März 2009)

Ösis? Dachte Cloppenburg liegt weiter oben?


----------



## Cube-Lady (1. März 2009)

Naja, weiter oben??
Niedersachsen halt, das meiste ist eh ein Wisch, läuft halt verdammt viel über Derby Cycle...
Ist ja nicht umsonst eines der größten Werke...


----------



## ToppasHarley (1. März 2009)

war ironie im spiel, hab da inner nähe gewohnt  war auch schon da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M4NNI (1. März 2009)

Servus,

also ich habe ein altes Focus HT und das läuft bis heute ohne Probleme. Habe mir jetzt wieder ein Focus gekauft. Das neue Focus Thunder Expert. Ich bin super zufrieden und bei Focus gibt es eine gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis. Mein Vater hat sich letzte Woche auch noch ein neue Focus Black Raider Limited gekauft. 

Aber ich denke das ist wie bei jeden Hersteller, jeder hat seine Käufer und Meider.

Micha


----------



## emanuel H. (2. März 2009)

Ich fahre 2 focus bikes ( cross country und cyclocross ) und kann die marke nur empfelen...


----------



## könni__ (3. März 2009)

Moinsen! Ich selber habe einen Renner von Focus und jetzt auch ein Mounty. Das Black Forest Extreme. Geiles Teil! Die Optik ist der Hammer! Komplett XT und die Bremse, eine Hayes Stroker Trail wie ich finde eine sehr gute Bremse. Ok, es ist kein Fliegengewicht mit 11,3Kg....habe es aber ein wenig getuned...FSA K-Force Lenker+Vorbau. Ist aber auch nur spielerei...Einiges Problem: Das Sattelstützenmaß...31,4...da findet man kaum ne Alternative...Egal, ab einer gewissen Preisklasse sind die Conceptteile garnicht so schlecht. (Der verbaute Vorbau ist eigentlich ein Smica...^^)
Was den Service angeht...die Jungs und Mädels von Derby sind super!
Ich finde, für jeden der auf Preis-/Leistung steht ist mit Focus gut beraten.


----------



## psyco.s.i.d (3. März 2009)

Hallo

Freut mich aufjedenfall zu höhren das die jungs und mädels gut drauf sind.

Mein händler meint auch er selber macht jetzt schon fast 20jahre mit den rum und was service betrifft gibt es da garkeine probs die wären sehr kolant.
Sowas macht doch eine gute firma aufjedenfall mit aus.

Noch was auf den rahmen steht made in germany!
Auch wenn die in asien geschweisst sind ist doch wohl klar das wenn auf den produkt made in germany steht das das ja schooon für qualität steht.!!!

und die frage wäre doch da welche firma lässt heut zutage eigentlich nicht in asien herstellen.
Ja achja die verdammten chinesen.he he 

mfg
psyco.s.i.d


----------



## Blubberkarl (4. März 2009)

ja wo hast dann nun paar pics von deinem Neuen Bike???

Ich habe vor mein HT, dieses Jahr noch mit einem neuen FOCUS Killer Bee Rahmen zu versehen...


----------



## Cube-Lady (4. März 2009)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Wenn ich sowas lese vermute ich stark das dir der Händler ein unpassendes (zu großes) Bike angedreht hat!
> Das hast du ja inzwischen wohl selber gemerkt.
> Was aber nicht an Focus liegt.
> Sowas sollte auch mal zur Kaufberatung gesagt werden.
> ...




So ein Blödsinn.... Wenn man bequem über dem Rahmen oder Oberrohr stehen kann, kann es gar nicht zu groß sein.
Es ist nur Tatsache das jeder Mensch unterschiedlich proportioniert ist, bedeutet, das so ein Vorbau auch mal umgebaut werden muss oder auch der Sattel in seiner Position verstellt werden muss, mein damit nicht die Höhe.
Gibt da so ein paar Hersteller, z.B. auch Cube die grundsätzlich einen sehr langen (meist 110 mm) Vorbau dran schrauben!!!
Bin selber knapp 1,80 m und fahr ein 20" !
Na, zu groß oder doch zu klein??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## debakelo (6. März 2009)

Noch ein bescheidener Beitrag von mir: fahre ein Focus Super Bud SL. Bin in allen Qualitäten wirklich gut zufrieden (bis auf den engen Hinterbau). Gebaut werden die Räder in Cloppenburg (Nds.). War früher das Werk der Familie Kalkhoff. Habe mein Abi in CLP gemacht und bei Kalkoff danach einige Wochen gearbeitet. Die Tochter des Hauses war extrem super süß...

Also, für mich stimmt alles, selbst die Erinnerungen.

db


----------



## psyco.s.i.d (7. März 2009)

he he klasse


----------



## hai-nik (7. März 2009)

Cube-Lady schrieb:


> So ein Blödsinn.... Wenn man bequem über dem Rahmen oder Oberrohr stehen kann, kann es gar nicht zu groß sein.
> Es ist nur Tatsache das jeder Mensch unterschiedlich proportioniert ist, bedeutet, das so ein Vorbau auch mal umgebaut werden muss oder auch der Sattel in seiner Position verstellt werden muss, mein damit nicht die Höhe.
> Gibt da so ein paar Hersteller, z.B. auch Cube die grundsätzlich einen sehr langen (meist 110 mm) Vorbau dran schrauben!!!
> Bin selber knapp 1,80 m und fahr ein 20" !
> Na, zu groß oder doch zu klein??


stimmt so auch nicht! bei vielen bikes mit tief angesetztem oberrohr(slooping geometry) kannst du locker über diesem stehen,obwohl dir der rahmen 2 nummern zu gross ist. die oberrohrlänge ist heute viel wichtiger als die sattelrohrlänge(rahmengrösse).


----------



## JekyllandHyde (30. März 2009)

Die richtige Entscheidung - das Big Bud! 

Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit!

Ich fahre zwar n modifiziertes NRS3 (das aber nur am Rande) - und mir ist wichtig wie das Handling ist und wie die Federung reagiert. Hab mittlerweile die 3. Gabel, neue Bremsen, anderen Lenker + Sattel, Vorbau und ne neue Schaltung.

Allein aus einem Grund (Schaltung) würde ich zum Big Buddy greifen, da ich auf Empfehlung von nem guten Freund der was davon versteht und mit ihm zusammen ne SRAM X.9 drauf gemacht habe. Würde ich sofort wiedermachen. Ich mag die Schaltung knackig und präzise ...

Einfach genial- bin froh, dass ich keine XT genommen hab ...


----------



## FocusFB09 (4. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin der Neue.
Ich habe mich vor ca. sechs Wochen für ein Focus Fat Boy entschieden.
Bislang bin ich damit sehr zufrieden, bin aber auch kein Extrembiker sondern fahre Straße, Feldwege und leichtes Gelände.

Dennoch werde ich ein paar Änderungen daran vornehmen (liebäugel momentan mit den XT Dual Control Schalt- und Bremshebeln), schaue auch schon wie ich das Gewicht etwas reduziert bekomme.

Thorsten


----------



## sf.drake (8. September 2009)

Freistiler schrieb:


> Focus werd' ich nie mehr kaufen. Das Fat Boy dass ich für'n Jahr mein Eigen nannte hatte serienmäßig 'nen schiefen Hinterbau was laut ****us an Fahrweise oder Sturz lag. Dabei is' das Ding nur moderat über Forstautobahnen bewegt worden. Die Verarbeitung im Detail, z. B. Lack, war ein Witz. Jedes hochgeschleuderte Steinchen hat sich am Unterrohr verewigt. Focus: Vergiss es.



das lackproblem ist ein altes. focus hat ne neue lackieranlage und verwenden jetzt eine lackiemethode, die um einiges besser iswt als früher. da kannste mitm hammer auf denlack kloppen und alles bleibt tutti.

zu den rahmen... jeder einzelne wird da im werk gerichtet / justiert. man kann davon ausgehen, dass die tip-top ankommen.

grüße, drake


----------



## Firstclass (10. September 2009)

Focus ist im Moment als WOW Deal von ebay:

http://shop.ebay.de/items/?_nkw=focus&LH_Auction=1&LH_SpecificSeller=1..velokontor&_in_kw=1&_sop=1

gehen für ca 600 Euro weg.

Was denkt ihr von Focus als Alternative zu Carver? (halt selbe Preisklasse)


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (10. September 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe seid 2006 das Focus Thunder Expert mit 130mm FW und muss sagen das Teil ist echt für vieles zu gebrauchen. habe die RS Gabel auf 100mm getravelt drin zum Touren und wenns Gelände mal ruppiger wird werden es 130.
Bin zufrieden mit dem Rad. Mit knappe 15kg kein Leichtgewicht, aber zum fahren ok.

Würde es wieder kaufen

VG
Marco


----------



## Nagah (10. September 2009)

Firstclass schrieb:


> Focus ist im Moment als WOW Deal von ebay:
> 
> http://shop.ebay.de/items/?_nkw=focus&LH_Auction=1&LH_SpecificSeller=1..velokontor&_in_kw=1&_sop=1
> 
> ...



Also Focus hat definitiv mehr Image als Carver... oO


----------



## FOXdeistermen (19. September 2009)

also ich habe ein Fat Boy und bin damit eigentlich zufrieden
ich kaufe mir nur noch eine bessere Gabel.
Da ich die Dart 2 nich so gut finde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

